# Bring UFC or On Demand to Tivo.



## badfish (Feb 24, 2008)

I hate that i cant order the UFC fight directly from my Tivo HD box. I either have to hook up my SD DT 2 in the living room or order it in the bedroom, wait for it to fully record, and then transfer it to my HD unit.

Please make a deal to bring the UFC or On Demand to Tivo!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

badfish said:


> I hate that i cant order the UFC fight directly from my Tivo HD box. I either have to hook up my SD DT 2 in the living room or order it in the bedroom, wait for it to fully record, and then transfer it to my HD unit.
> 
> Please make a deal to bring the UFC or On Demand to Tivo!


Talk to your cable company (who is a part of CableLabs). It is their requirement that the Tivo only be capably of one way communications. Now there is OCAP (tru2way), but this requires tons of things that basically turn the Tivo into the cable company's box. Supposedly Tivo is working on that one for a future DVR, but you have no one to blame about this other than your own cable company. If it still bothers you, I suggest your let them know by canceling their service.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The TiVo HD will work with cable PPV (not VOD), but you have to order it via phone or web. (Hey, there's an opportunity for an enterprising cable company: Write an HME app to do the web-based PPV ordering!)


----------



## cloudycloud (Jun 5, 2007)

TiVo really needs to take a lesson from Apple and have a greater push for TiVo Apps (HMEs).
If pizzahut can get there act together or amazon, why not offer it like that?


----------



## grantsa4 (Jun 14, 2007)

wmcbrine said:


> The TiVo HD will work with cable PPV (not VOD), but you have to order it via phone or web. (Hey, there's an opportunity for an enterprising cable company: Write an HME app to do the web-based PPV ordering!)


How does the Tivo HD work with Cable PPV? Just out of interest?

I thought that with cable cards you couldn't watch PPV


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

Classic PPV (again, as opposed to VOD) is just shown at scheduled times on a regular channel that you normally don't have access to. So to view it, you just get the channel authorized temporarily. No trick to it. It's just like ordering HBO.


----------



## burjim (May 22, 2009)

grantsa4 said:


> How does the Tivo HD work with Cable PPV? Just out of interest?
> 
> I thought that with cable cards you couldn't watch PPV


Yes, you're right. I also had Tivo hd for 6 mos. now. Recording any channel and hd is no problem except ppv. If only i knew that you couldnt watch and record ppv's like boxing and mma thru cablecards, i should not get this tivo. its a waste of money. Att uverse, comcast, dish and dtv dvr's are better bcoz it will allow u to record for what u paid. i am so disappointed.


----------



## twhiting9275 (Nov 17, 2006)

burjim said:


> If only i knew that you couldnt watch and record ppv's like boxing and mma thru cablecards, i should not get this tivo. its a waste of money.


But you *can* watch PPV through Tivo, you just have to get out there and *call your cable provider*. 
If your provider's rep says you can't, then get a supervisor, because they don't know what they're doing. You *can* watch the PPV through Tivo HD,though it probably won't *be* HD, but that's not tivo's fault, that's the provider's fault


----------

